# I made an idiots guide for setting up gear and running REW



## gotchaforce (Dec 11, 2008)

http://polaraudio.blogspot.com/2012/01/calibration.html

Took me a lot of hours but I figure my guide can be understood by ANYONE.


----------



## ratm (Sep 17, 2010)

THANK YOU!!! 

I have a new sub coming in a couple of weeks and I was very nervous to do anything with REW.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

The Help Files will pretty much hold your hand all the way through everything, although they may not be product specific.


----------



## allan0210 (Mar 7, 2012)

Thank you. As a UK member I have started a look for the parts you mention. It's a shame that many parts can not easily be shipped.

Thank you, it looks like a lot of work.

Allan


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

That’s a dandy instructional, gotcha. :T My only critique would be the measurement mic orientation you pictured (e.g. the next-to-last picture showing the mic and SPL meter). It’s fine for measuring subwoofers, but that’s not the orientation you’d want to use for taking full range measurements. See here, here and here for more info.

Also, it might be worth noting that the TASCAM US122 and 144 have virtual ruler-flat response and don’t really need a calibration process or file (graphs here).

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

I used your guide and have recommended it frequently  A couple of critiques, you don't explain a lot on the TASCAM and I had to poke around to understand how I should be setting some of those. Took me a while to understand the mic input level for instance. Also I got the Dayton calibrated mic, but the holder doesn't fit on the mic stand you linked. Different sizes. That aside it did all work very well and I am a little addicted now to tweaking


----------



## gotchaforce (Dec 11, 2008)

madpoet said:


> I used your guide and have recommended it frequently  A couple of critiques, you don't explain a lot on the TASCAM and I had to poke around to understand how I should be setting some of those. Took me a while to understand the mic input level for instance. Also I got the Dayton calibrated mic, but the holder doesn't fit on the mic stand you linked. Different sizes. That aside it did all work very well and I am a little addicted now to tweaking


Im probably going to make a video soon to make it crystal clear for everyone how i set this stuff up. 

Im very confused about the onstage mic stand not working

You know you can unscrew the end of the onstage, screw on the one supplied with the dayton?


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

Errrrr... wow. Really? Ok, I feel like an idiot then  Let me go look....


----------



## madpoet (Jul 26, 2010)

So I don't see how to change... the two are different sizes. The stand does say I can buy an optional mic clip for it.


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

The gold ring is probably an adapter sleeve that allows the mic clip (or “holder” as you called it) to fit on a camera tripod. Will it screw out of the clip?

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## gotchaforce (Dec 11, 2008)

I forgot the dayton mic holder came with a converter, yeah you'll need to remove that golden ring in there, i forgot what i used, an enormous flat head screw driver i think.


----------



## jlird808 (Nov 2, 2010)

madpoet said:


> So I don't see how to change... the two are different sizes. The stand does say I can buy an optional mic clip for it.


U should be able to unscrew OUT the gold part...usually even just using a quarter. There should be two grooves to catch right??


----------

